# Ravezzani:"Milan su Conte, ha incaricato Raiola..."



## Willy Wonka (29 Agosto 2018)

Ravezzani a Top Calcio:

"A quanto risulta da nostre fonti il Milan è molto forte su Antonio Conte. L'operazione è parecchio complessa, Leonardo ha incaricato Mino Raiola di fare da tramite per riuscire nell'impresa di portarlo a Milano. Per ora non c'è ancora una trattativa vera e propria, si sta aspettando che Gattuso fallisca definitivamente. Leonardo è molto arrabbiato con Gattuso, in particolare per le dichiarazioni di Ringhio su Bakayoko a fine partita. Non esiste che l'allenatore dica di un giocatore che ha quasi 30 presenze in Champions League che non sa come stare in campo o come posizionarsi col corpo."

*Eventuali commenti solo alla notizia. Non vogliamo leggere nient'altro.*


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a Top Calcio:
> 
> "A quanto risulta da nostre fonti il Milan è molto forte su Antonio Conte. L'operazione è parecchio complessa, Leonardo ha incaricato Mino Raiola di fare da tramite per riuscire nell'impresa di portarlo a Milano. Per ora non c'è ancora una trattativa vera e propria, si sta aspettando che Gattuso fallisca definitivamente. Leonardo è molto arrabbiato con Gattuso, in particolare per le dichiarazioni di Ringhio su Bakayoko a fine partita. Non esiste che l'allenatore dica di un giocatore che ha quasi 30 presenze in Champions League che non sa come stare in campo o come posizionarsi col corpo."



boh vedremo. Di sicuro ci si affida di nuovo agli stessi soggetti, strano.


----------



## Beppe85 (29 Agosto 2018)

Certo... per prendere Conte anziché chiamare lui o il suo agente... chiediamo a Raiola...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Beppe85 (29 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma Ravezzani non è lo stesso del "sta per scoppiare uno scandalo giudiziario domani mattina".



Già


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Agosto 2018)

Commentate solamente la notizia. Questo non è un forum sulle fonti. Primo e ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a Top Calcio:
> 
> "A quanto risulta da nostre fonti il Milan è molto forte su Antonio Conte. L'operazione è parecchio complessa, Leonardo ha incaricato Mino Raiola di fare da tramite per riuscire nell'impresa di portarlo a Milano. Per ora non c'è ancora una trattativa vera e propria, si sta aspettando che Gattuso fallisca definitivamente. Leonardo è molto arrabbiato con Gattuso, in particolare per le dichiarazioni di Ringhio su Bakayoko a fine partita. Non esiste che l'allenatore dica di un giocatore che ha quasi 30 presenze in Champions League che non sa come stare in campo o come posizionarsi col corpo."



Sulle dichiarazioni post-gara su bacacoso non posso che essere d'accordo : diciamo che con quella 'radiografia' tecnica gattuso mi ha fatto capire quanto sia limitato il nostro presunto rinforzo.
Portato al milan per darci una mano in mezzo al campo ora invece gli si devono insegnare le posture per ricevere palla tre le linee.
Andiamo bene andiamo.
Tra le top squadre che ambiscono al quarto posto l'allenatore con più incognite è il nostro.
Dicendo cosi non offendo nè gattuso nè i suoi estimatori.


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a Top Calcio:
> 
> "A quanto risulta da nostre fonti il Milan è molto forte su Antonio Conte. L'operazione è parecchio complessa, Leonardo ha incaricato Mino Raiola di fare da tramite per riuscire nell'impresa di portarlo a Milano. Per ora non c'è ancora una trattativa vera e propria, si sta aspettando che Gattuso fallisca definitivamente. Leonardo è molto arrabbiato con Gattuso, in particolare per le dichiarazioni di Ringhio su Bakayoko a fine partita. Non esiste che l'allenatore dica di un giocatore che ha quasi 30 presenze in Champions League che non sa come stare in campo o come posizionarsi col corpo."
> 
> *Eventuali commenti solo alla notizia. Non vogliamo leggere nient'altro.*



Leo ha tutte le ragioni del mondo di essere arrabbiato, ma di questa situazione è colpevole anche lui. Poteva benissimo non rinnovargli la fiducia e cacciarlo subito, invece l'ha tenuto. Errore madornale. Comunque sia, io credo sia solo questione di tempo per vedere Antonio sul Milan, prima accade e meglio è. Io lo farei anche oggi, prima della Roma. Ma con la sosta che c'è tra poco, sarebbe perfetto ingaggiarlo durante la sosta. Ecco perchè per me una sconfitta contro la Roma sarebbe "stupenda" da questo punto di vista.


----------



## alcyppa (29 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a Top Calcio:
> 
> "A quanto risulta da nostre fonti il Milan è molto forte su Antonio Conte. L'operazione è parecchio complessa, Leonardo ha incaricato Mino Raiola di fare da tramite per riuscire nell'impresa di portarlo a Milano. Per ora non c'è ancora una trattativa vera e propria, si sta aspettando che Gattuso fallisca definitivamente. Leonardo è molto arrabbiato con Gattuso, in particolare per le dichiarazioni di Ringhio su Bakayoko a fine partita. Non esiste che l'allenatore dica di un giocatore che ha quasi 30 presenze in Champions League che non sa come stare in campo o come posizionarsi col corpo."
> 
> *Eventuali commenti solo alla notizia. Non vogliamo leggere nient'altro.*



Non serve molto il ripetere che è lo scenario che più mi auguro per reiniziare a puntare in alto.

E non serve nemmeno sottolineare il perchè non credo a questa notizia.


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a Top Calcio:
> 
> "A quanto risulta da nostre fonti il Milan è molto forte su Antonio Conte. L'operazione è parecchio complessa, Leonardo ha incaricato Mino Raiola di fare da tramite per riuscire nell'impresa di portarlo a Milano. Per ora non c'è ancora una trattativa vera e propria, si sta aspettando che Gattuso fallisca definitivamente. Leonardo è molto arrabbiato con Gattuso, in particolare per le dichiarazioni di Ringhio su Bakayoko a fine partita. Non esiste che l'allenatore dica di un giocatore che ha quasi 30 presenze in Champions League che non sa come stare in campo o come posizionarsi col corpo."
> 
> *Eventuali commenti solo alla notizia. Non vogliamo leggere nient'altro.*



Ancora Ravezzani: "Leonardo si aspetta che contro la Roma venga riproposto Bakayoko, è un acquisto su cui lui punta molto. Certo se si fa giocare con Kessie che è uno stupido finisce che il Milan prende l'imbarcata. Biglia è fondamentale in mezzo, l'unico che da qualche parvenza di geometrie. Vedremo come Gattuso affronterà la questione."


----------



## Zanc9 (29 Agosto 2018)

"Con gattuso ci siamo chiariti!"

SI'


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a Top Calcio:
> 
> "A quanto risulta da nostre fonti il Milan è molto forte su Antonio Conte. L'operazione è parecchio complessa, Leonardo ha incaricato Mino Raiola di fare da tramite per riuscire nell'impresa di portarlo a Milano. Per ora non c'è ancora una trattativa vera e propria, si sta aspettando che Gattuso fallisca definitivamente. Leonardo è molto arrabbiato con Gattuso, in particolare per le dichiarazioni di Ringhio su Bakayoko a fine partita. Non esiste che l'allenatore dica di un giocatore che ha quasi 30 presenze in Champions League che non sa come stare in campo o come posizionarsi col corpo."
> 
> *Eventuali commenti solo alla notizia. Non vogliamo leggere nient'altro.*



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora Ravezzani: "Leonardo si aspetta che contro la Roma venga riproposto Bakayoko, è un acquisto su cui lui punta molto. Certo se si fa giocare con Kessie che è uno stupido finisce che il Milan prende l'imbarcata. Biglia è fondamentale in mezzo, l'unico che da qualche parvenza di geometrie. Vedremo come Gattuso affronterà la questione."



.


----------



## Pitermilanista (29 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a Top Calcio:
> 
> "A quanto risulta da nostre fonti il Milan è molto forte su Antonio Conte. L'operazione è parecchio complessa, Leonardo ha incaricato Mino Raiola di fare da tramite per riuscire nell'impresa di portarlo a Milano. Per ora non c'è ancora una trattativa vera e propria, si sta aspettando che Gattuso fallisca definitivamente. Leonardo è molto arrabbiato con Gattuso, in particolare per le dichiarazioni di Ringhio su Bakayoko a fine partita. Non esiste che l'allenatore dica di un giocatore che ha quasi 30 presenze in Champions League che non sa come stare in campo o come posizionarsi col corpo."
> 
> *Eventuali commenti solo alla notizia. Non vogliamo leggere nient'altro.*



L'anno scorso i due incapaci ebbero l'occasione per tre volte di premere il grilletto, e non lo fecero, distruggendo la stagione sul nascere. Lazio, Samp e Roma. 
Avere quel coraggio adesso, dopo la seconda giornata, ci metterebbe in corsa con l'Inter per il quarto posto, in modo legittimo. Se la gestione Elliott, come pare di capire, sarà avveduta e in ottemperanza dei limiti imposti dalla Uefa, devi per forza avere un fenomeno che fa la differenza in panchina. Questo è un treno che non ripasserebbe. 

Detto questo, credo (non uso il verbo "temo" perché tifare contro mi riesce diffcile) siano discorsi che evaporeranno venerdì sera, perché la Roma attuale è così scombiccherata che finiremo per vincere e doverci tenere Rino almeno fino a Natale.


----------



## LadyRoss (29 Agosto 2018)

Sto pensando di iscrivermi in incognito su un forum di neriblu...sono curiosa di capire se loro parlano(?) di Spalletti come noi del nostro allenatore.... pura curiosità....
Questo non significa che io sia al 100% pro Gattuso...significa pero' che non mi passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello di augurarmi di perdere venerdi (per di piu' a S. Siro) nella speranza che lo esonerino....

Scusate lo sfogo...


----------



## zlatan (29 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Sto pensando di iscrivermi in incognito su un forum di neriblu...sono curiosa di capire se loro parlano(?) di Spalletti come noi del nostro allenatore.... pura curiosità....
> Questo non significa che io sia al 100% pro Gattuso...significa pero' che non mi passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello di augurarmi di perdere venerdi (per di piu' a S. Siro) nella speranza che lo esonerino....
> 
> Scusate lo sfogo...



Si esatto è questo il nostro dramma.C'è gente che pur di vedere esonerare Gattuso, spero in una pesante sconfitta venerdì, e siccome non basterà, anche nelle prossime partite. E' incredibile davvero uno così non può essere tifoso del Milan. Sulla notizia di Ravezzani meglio non commentare, non voglio essere bannato...


----------



## Andre96 (29 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si esatto è questo il nostro dramma.C'è gente che pur di vedere esonerare Gattuso, spero in una pesante sconfitta venerdì, e siccome non basterà, anche nelle prossime partite. E' incredibile davvero uno così non può essere tifoso del Milan. Sulla notizia di Ravezzani meglio non commentare, non voglio essere bannato...



Il punto è che sono anni che sento queste cose, secondo questa logica dovevamo avere già un allenatore top da 3 anni almeno.


----------



## Roccoro (29 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a Top Calcio:
> 
> "A quanto risulta da nostre fonti il Milan è molto forte su Antonio Conte. L'operazione è parecchio complessa, Leonardo ha incaricato Mino Raiola di fare da tramite per riuscire nell'impresa di portarlo a Milano. Per ora non c'è ancora una trattativa vera e propria, si sta aspettando che Gattuso fallisca definitivamente. Leonardo è molto arrabbiato con Gattuso, in particolare per le dichiarazioni di Ringhio su Bakayoko a fine partita. Non esiste che l'allenatore dica di un giocatore che ha quasi 30 presenze in Champions League che non sa come stare in campo o come posizionarsi col corpo."
> 
> *Eventuali commenti solo alla notizia. Non vogliamo leggere nient'altro.*



Nulla di nuovo...nel Giugno 2017 Raiola disse che era vicino nel far firmare Conte al Milan nel 2014 (se ricordo bene), hanno solo riallacciato i rapporti


----------



## napsab1 (29 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> .



Secondo me questo signore è un destabilizzatore


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (29 Agosto 2018)

Raiola da acerrimo nemico ad amicone?
Non saprei che peso possa avere sto soggetto...
Spero solo che Conte non vada all'Inter o allo United...altrimenti non avremo alternative nel caso Rino fallisse amaramente nelle prossime giornate.


----------



## sunburn (29 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si esatto è questo il nostro dramma.C'è gente che pur di vedere esonerare Gattuso, spero in una pesante sconfitta venerdì, e siccome non basterà, anche nelle prossime partite..



Oltretutto per prendere uno che l'anno scorso con uno squadrone che noi in questo momento ci sogniamo si è fatto asfaltare dalla Roma ai gironi, è uscito agli ottavi senza mai vederla ed è arrivato quinto in campionato.


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Agosto 2018)

Rossonero per sempre ha scritto:


> Raiola da acerrimo nemico ad amicone?
> Non saprei che peso possa avere sto soggetto...
> Spero solo che Conte non vada all'Inter o allo United...altrimenti non avremo alternative nel caso Rino fallisse amaramente nelle prossime giornate.



Raiola è in ottimi rapporti con Leonardo, da sempre.


----------



## davidelynch (29 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a Top Calcio:
> 
> "A quanto risulta da nostre fonti il Milan è molto forte su Antonio Conte. L'operazione è parecchio complessa, Leonardo ha incaricato Mino Raiola di fare da tramite per riuscire nell'impresa di portarlo a Milano. Per ora non c'è ancora una trattativa vera e propria, si sta aspettando che Gattuso fallisca definitivamente. Leonardo è molto arrabbiato con Gattuso, in particolare per le dichiarazioni di Ringhio su Bakayoko a fine partita. Non esiste che l'allenatore dica di un giocatore che ha quasi 30 presenze in Champions League che non sa come stare in campo o come posizionarsi col corpo."
> 
> *Eventuali commenti solo alla notizia. Non vogliamo leggere nient'altro.*



Quindi Leo aspetta e spera nel fallimento del lavoro dell'allenatore, un ragionamento che non fa una piega.


----------



## davidelynch (29 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Sto pensando di iscrivermi in incognito su un forum di neriblu...sono curiosa di capire se loro parlano(?) di Spalletti come noi del nostro allenatore.... pura curiosità....
> Questo non significa che io sia al 100% pro Gattuso...significa pero' che non mi passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello di augurarmi di perdere venerdi (per di piu' a S. Siro) nella speranza che lo esonerino....
> 
> Scusate lo sfogo...


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (29 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Raiola è in ottimi rapporti con Leonardo, da sempre.



Non lo metto in dubbio...ma è allo stesso tempo un parassita...o ci dimentichiamo lo scorso anno?
E' capace di cambiare sponda in men che non si dica...

Poi oh...magari si rivela tutto il contrario di tutto


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (29 Agosto 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Quindi Leo aspetta e spera nel fallimento del lavoro dell'allenatore, un ragionamento che non fa una piega.



sarà in malafede, credo che ormai manchino solo lui e Maldini con questa etichetta.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sulle dichiarazioni post-gara su bacacoso non posso che essere d'accordo : *diciamo che con quella 'radiografia' tecnica gattuso mi ha fatto capire quanto sia limitato il nostro presunto rinforzo.
> Portato al milan per darci una mano in mezzo al campo ora invece gli si devono insegnare le posture per ricevere palla tre le linee.
> Andiamo bene andiamo.*
> Tra le top squadre che ambiscono al quarto posto l'allenatore con più incognite è il nostro.
> Dicendo cosi non offendo nè gattuso nè i suoi estimatori.



Ok...ma Leonardo credeva non ce ne fossimo o saremmo accorti? Aver trenta presenze in coppa campioni non fa di te un fuoriclasse. Bakayoko è apparso veramente scoordinato.


----------



## LadyRoss (29 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ok...ma Leonardo credeva non ce ne fossimo o saremmo accorti? Aver trenta presenze in coppa campioni non fa di te un fuoriclasse. Bakayoko è apparso veramente scoordinato.



.... la riflessione che segue è.... Ma questo giocatore l'ha davvero voluto Gattuso???..... mmmmmhhhhhh......


----------



## Pivellino (29 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a Top Calcio:
> 
> "A quanto risulta da nostre fonti il Milan è molto forte su Antonio Conte. L'operazione è parecchio complessa, Leonardo ha incaricato Mino Raiola di fare da tramite per riuscire nell'impresa di portarlo a Milano. Per ora non c'è ancora una trattativa vera e propria, si sta aspettando che Gattuso fallisca definitivamente. Leonardo è molto arrabbiato con Gattuso, in particolare per le dichiarazioni di Ringhio su Bakayoko a fine partita. Non esiste che l'allenatore dica di un giocatore che ha quasi 30 presenze in Champions League che non sa come stare in campo o come posizionarsi col corpo."
> 
> *Eventuali commenti solo alla notizia. Non vogliamo leggere nient'altro.*



Non sono sicuro di commentare una cosa reale, mi pare una notizia basata sulle vecchie ruggini messa li per innescare polemiche.
Tuttavia, avere un piano B è intelligente mi pare strano che Leonardo abbia bisogno di Raiola in questo, credo possa chiamare Conte direttamente. Per quanto riguarda Baiococco anche a me è suonato strano quello che ha detto Gattuso che poi, notizia per notizia, sembra che lo abbia voluto lui. Della serie non so francamente che dire.


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> .... la riflessione che segue è.... Ma questo giocatore l'ha davvero voluto Gattuso???..... mmmmmhhhhhh......



Come ad ogni allenatore avranno fatto 4-5-6 nomi... Ovviamente Gattuso non ha detto si a Bakayoko rinunciando a Milinkovic Savic, a Modric o Vidal...


----------



## odasensei (29 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a Top Calcio:
> 
> "A quanto risulta da nostre fonti il Milan è molto forte su Antonio Conte. L'operazione è parecchio complessa, Leonardo ha incaricato Mino Raiola di fare da tramite per riuscire nell'impresa di portarlo a Milano. Per ora non c'è ancora una trattativa vera e propria, si sta aspettando che Gattuso fallisca definitivamente. Leonardo è molto arrabbiato con Gattuso, in particolare per le dichiarazioni di Ringhio su Bakayoko a fine partita. *Non esiste che l'allenatore dica di un giocatore che ha quasi 30 presenze in Champions League che non sa come stare in campo o come posizionarsi col corpo*."
> 
> *Eventuali commenti solo alla notizia. Non vogliamo leggere nient'altro.*



Lol ma non scherziamo, Gattuso ne ha vinte 2 ed avrà più di 100 di presenze, nello stesso ruolo di Bakayoko, figuriamoci se non può criticare uno come il francese che è nato ieri...e che tra l'altro ne avrà al massimo 20 di presenze
Che poi Leonardo preferisca Conte per mille altri motivo ci sta ed ha anche ragione, ma sulle critiche al francese Gattuso ha ragione


----------



## impero rossonero (29 Agosto 2018)

mi auguro si faccia il prima possibile ...in caso contrario ci aspetta di sicuro un altra stagione ai margini...


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> mi auguro si faccia il prima possibile ...in caso contrario ci aspetta di sicuro un altra stagione ai margini...


Purtroppo andrà cosi. Secondo me, Leo farà finire la stagione a Gattuso ma bloccherà Conte per l'anno prossimo. Io non posso credere davvero che questo sia l'allenatore di Leo. Leonardo ha in mente tutto un'altro tipo di gioco e di allenatore, non scherziamo.


----------



## sacchino (29 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ravezzani a Top Calcio:
> 
> "A quanto risulta da nostre fonti il Milan è molto forte su Antonio Conte. L'operazione è parecchio complessa, Leonardo ha incaricato Mino Raiola di fare da tramite per riuscire nell'impresa di portarlo a Milano. Per ora non c'è ancora una trattativa vera e propria, si sta aspettando che Gattuso fallisca definitivamente. Leonardo è molto arrabbiato con Gattuso, in particolare per le dichiarazioni di Ringhio su Bakayoko a fine partita. Non esiste che l'allenatore dica di un giocatore che ha quasi 30 presenze in Champions League che non sa come stare in campo o come posizionarsi col corpo."
> 
> *Eventuali commenti solo alla notizia. Non vogliamo leggere nient'altro.*



Va be' dai Ravezzani è un pallonaro ogni giorno la spara grossa per avere odiens alla sua trasmissione di mer... ancora aspetto la bufera giudiziaria annunciata per ieri.


----------



## Salina (29 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si esatto è questo il nostro dramma.C'è gente che pur di vedere esonerare Gattuso, spero in una pesante sconfitta venerdì, e siccome non basterà, anche nelle prossime partite. E' incredibile davvero uno così non può essere tifoso del Milan. Sulla notizia di Ravezzani meglio non commentare, non voglio essere bannato...



Io sono 2 mesi che battaglio, e il ban per difendere gattusolo ho gia avuto, ma quello che leggo mi da ai nervi,non per gatruso in se stesso ma perche leggo cose orripilanti su un allenatore che fa parte della nostra storia e la stagione scorsa ci ha tolto parecchie castagnecdal fuoco, arrivare a tifare contro per un esonero ditemi quello che volete ma non e lontanamente vicino ad un atteggiamento da tifoso, ora prendo un altro ban per aver difeso l allenatore del Milan.


----------



## alcyppa (29 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo andrà cosi. Secondo me, Leo farà finire la stagione a Gattuso ma bloccherà Conte per l'anno prossimo. Io non posso credere davvero che questo sia l'allenatore di Leo. Leonardo ha in mente tutto un'altro tipo di gioco e di allenatore, non scherziamo.



Io credo che il gioco che ha in mente Leonardo sia tutt'altro che quello di Conte.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Agosto 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Io sono 2 mesi che battaglio, e il ban per difendere gattusolo ho gia avuto, ma quello che leggo mi da ai nervi,non per gatruso in se stesso ma perche leggo cose orripilanti su un allenatore che fa parte della nostra storia e la stagione scorsa ci ha tolto parecchie castagnecdal fuoco, arrivare a tifare contro per un esonero ditemi quello che volete ma non e lontanamente vicino ad un atteggiamento da tifoso, ora prendo un altro ban per aver difeso l allenatore del Milan.



A me non piace il gioco di Gattuso, ma nonostante ciò lo difendo finché sarà allenatore del Milan, da Milanista. Da questo punto di vista mi colloco superpartes nella diatriba Gattuso-Conte o Gattuso-X. E da superpartes ti dico che questa cosa ci sta spaccando come tifoseria. Per il bene del Milan e di Gattuso, io addirittura spero che a questo punto la cosa si risolva brevemente, senza fare del male né a lui né alla società. Che Gattuso passi a nuovo incarico e venga un'altro allenatore, così la finiamo di riempire ogni thread con questa commedia tragica. Ci togliamo il dente e avremo la conferma di dove è il problema, se nella squadra o nell'allenatore. Dammi retta, se no non ne usciamo. Tanto l'allenatore è e sarà sempre il capro espiatorio, a torto o a ragione.


----------



## Victorss (29 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si esatto è questo il nostro dramma.C'è gente che pur di vedere esonerare Gattuso, spero in una pesante sconfitta venerdì, e siccome non basterà, anche nelle prossime partite. E' incredibile davvero uno così non può essere tifoso del Milan. Sulla notizia di Ravezzani meglio non commentare, non voglio essere bannato...



La cosa drammatica è che si è fatta la stessa cosa con Allegri, con Seedorf, con Inzaghi, con Mihailovic, con Montella..alcuni di questi li ho criticati anche io (vedi Inzaghi, l'ultimo Allegri e Montella) ma sperare che si perda per esonerare Gattuso dopo una partita bho..con tutto il rispetto mi fa tristezza..


----------



## Victorss (29 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A me non piace il gioco di Gattuso, ma nonostante ciò lo difendo finché sarà allenatore del Milan, da Milanista. Da questo punto di vista mi colloco superpartes nella diatriba Gattuso-Conte o Gattuso-X. E da superpartes ti dico che questa cosa ci sta spaccando come tifoseria. Per il bene del Milan e di Gattuso, io addirittura spero che a questo punto la cosa si risolva brevemente, senza fare del male né a lui né alla società. Che Gattuso passi a nuovo incarico e venga un'altro allenatore, così la finiamo di riempire ogni thread con questa commedia tragica. Ci togliamo il dente e avremo la conferma di dove è il problema, se nella squadra o nell'allenatore. Dammi retta, se no non ne usciamo.



Tanto secondo me non ne usciamo comunque caro Gabri, ormai ogni allenatore che arriva la storia è sempre quella. Se Conte non vincesse entro un anno/due verrebbe massacrato da una frangia di tifosi che ora è pro Gattuso e difeso da chi adesso inneggia a Conte. Finchè non torneremo a vincere ci sarà sempre qualcuno che avrà da criticare tutto e tutti.
Io da parte mia sono un forte sostenitore di Gattuso, ma sono contemporaneamente un estimatore di Conte. Di certo non criticherò il parrucca dopo una partita, eventualmente.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Tanto secondo me non ne usciamo comunque caro Gabri, ormai ogni allenatore che arriva la storia è sempre quella. Se Conte non vincesse entro un anno/due verrebbe massacrato da una frangia di tifosi che ora è pro Gattuso e difeso da chi adesso inneggia a Conte. Finchè non torneremo a vincere ci sarà sempre qualcuno che avrà da criticare tutto e tutti.
> Io da parte mia sono un forte sostenitore di Gattuso, ma sono contemporaneamente un estimatore di Conte. Di certo non criticherò il parrucca dopo una partita, eventualmente.



Già, ne sono cosciente. Parlando molto cinicamente, e con il dispiacere nel cuore, siamo destinati a vedere bruciate ex-bandiere, giocatori capaci e quant'altro, finché non azzecchiamo la combinazione giusta e riapriamo un ciclo vincente (sperando sempre che prima o poi succeda). Purtroppo in questo cammino cadranno in parecchi, e la conta dei morti credo sarà elevata. Montella è andato, Gattuso e magari anche il prossimo forse sono già cadaveri e non lo sanno. Crudele, ma probabilmente sarà così. E intanto noi non cambiamo e ci limitiamo sempre alle solite banali considerazioni.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (29 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Sto pensando di iscrivermi in incognito su un forum di neriblu...sono curiosa di capire se loro parlano(?) di Spalletti come noi del nostro allenatore.... pura curiosità....
> Questo non significa che io sia al 100% pro Gattuso...significa pero' che non mi passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello di augurarmi di perdere venerdi (per di piu' a S. Siro) nella speranza che lo esonerino....
> 
> *Scusate lo sfogo...*



Hai pienamente ragione...
A leggere certi commenti è forte la tentazione di passare dall'altra sponda del naviglio 
Gente che si augura di perdere pur di vedere Gattuso esonerato....ed aggiungono che sfigati come siamo va a finire che vinciamo...
Ma che razza di tifosi sono questi?...che dialogo puoi avere con persone così?


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Agosto 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Hai pienamente ragione...
> A leggere certi commenti è forte la tentazione di passare dall'altra sponda del naviglio
> Gente che si augura di perdere pur di vedere Gattuso esonerato....ed aggiungono che sfigati come siamo va a finire che vinciamo...
> Ma che razza di tifosi sono questi?...che dialogo puoi avere con persone così?



Se vi riferite a me, se poi dopo la sosta iniziamo di nuovo a perdere o pareggiare con squadrette come Cagliari e Atalanta, non lamentatevi nemmeno. Volete Gattuso? Bene, ma sappiate che di risultati ne vedrete ben poco, sia sul piano del gioco che sul piano dei risultati. E basta, questa storia finisce qui, ognuno ha le sue opinioni, poi vedremo chi avrà ragione.


----------



## Salina (29 Agosto 2018)

Non si riesce a capire che ci vogliono soldi e,programmazione, elliot sono solo 2 mesi che e in sella, diamo tempo a questa societa di sviluppare le proprie strategie.su chi tifa per la sconfitta del milan non voglio nemmeno commentare , altro che ban passo alle denunce penali.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Agosto 2018)

Può essere, ma prima devono aspettare il terremoto che ha l'altro ieri ha messo in ginocchio il calcio italiano


----------



## kipstar (29 Agosto 2018)

ma perché passare per una parte terza ? non si può andare direttamente a chiedere la disponibilità ? che poi già a luglio si era detto che la disponibilità c'era....
detto che non credo che antonio prenda una squadra in corsa altre sì credo che, a parte disastri disastrosi, Rino si giocherà la stagione per arrivare quarto....


----------



## EmmePi (29 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si esatto è questo il nostro dramma.C'è gente che pur di vedere esonerare Gattuso, spero in una pesante sconfitta venerdì, e siccome non basterà, anche nelle prossime partite. E' incredibile davvero uno così non può essere tifoso del Milan. Sulla notizia di Ravezzani meglio non commentare, non voglio essere bannato...



Quindi tu tifavi sempre e comunque per le vittorie anche tutte le partite di Montella, Inzaghi, Brocchi e l'ultimo Allegri? Ci credo poco.

Io del Milan sono tifoso da 50 anni e quando la situazione con l'allenatore è insostenibile purtroppo spero che perda la partita da ultima spiaggia.

Siccome se anche quest'anno dovessimo attendere (tirando la corda) aspettando l'ultima spiaggia per dare sempre ancora e ancora fiducia all'allenatore (davvero inadeguato) allora anche io, tifosissimo milanista, mi auguro venerdi una bella e sonora sconfitta!

Meglio una batosta subito e cambiare ora non avendo compromesso nulla che buttare la solita annata nel cesso con l'allenatore che al 99% subentrerà per via del nostro allenatore INADEGUATO ma in tempo scaduto in cui non potrai più fare una cippa e piazzandosi al massimo in EL, se non peggio!

BASTA! Voglio vedere un gioco nel Milan, voglio vedere schemi nel Milan, voglio ancora sentirmi partecipe al vertice della classifica e GUFARE gli altri e non la mia squadra, se per colpa di chi non ha osato e per le vecchie gestioni, la squadra manca del manico, non posso farci niente ma desidero ardentemente Conte o un'altra figura al pari, un Zidane, Venger... certamente non un Prandelli o simile.

Fatemi sognare, non fatemi penare come da 5 anni a sta parte!!!!!!!!


----------



## impero rossonero (29 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quindi tu tifavi sempre e comunque per le vittorie anche tutte le partite di Montella, Inzaghi, Brocchi e l'ultimo Allegri? Ci credo poco.
> 
> Io del Milan sono tifoso da 50 anni e quando la situazione con l'allenatore è insostenibile purtroppo spero che perda la partita da ultima spiaggia.
> 
> ...



vorrei averlo scritto io...


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Agosto 2018)

Ravezzani non regge più il vino.


----------



## LadyRoss (29 Agosto 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Hai pienamente ragione...
> A leggere certi commenti è forte la tentazione di passare dall'altra sponda del naviglio
> Gente che si augura di perdere pur di vedere Gattuso esonerato....ed aggiungono che sfigati come siamo va a finire che vinciamo...
> Ma che razza di tifosi sono questi?...che dialogo puoi avere con persone così?




Dopo aver fatto un giro di perlustrazione dai cugini .... ho dovuto prendere atto che tutto il mondo è paese e loro non stanno messi meglio...rapporto con Spalletti ai minimi termini...una cosa però mi è chiara....sperano parrucchino arrivi da noi perché loro non lo vogliono....


----------



## Davidoff (29 Agosto 2018)

Se una sconfitta serve ad arrivare più velocemente a vittorie future sì, me lo auguro, si tratta di guardare a lungo termine. Gattuso ha cominciato la stagione come l'aveva finita, squadra sterile offensivamente e dedita al possesso palla tra portiere e difensori, che invita qualsiasi pirla di allenatore a pressarci un minimo per farci gol. Se credete che improvvisamente Gattuso diventi Sacchi è un problema vostro, a me sembra abbastanza chiaro che al momento sarebbe inadeguato persino in un Frosinone o una Spal qualsiasi e visto che abbiamo una rosa mediocre tenerselo fino a fine stagione significa certezza quasi matematica di fallire il quarto posto.
Conte per il momento è libero, se è disposto a venire è giusto che Leonardo faccia tutto il possibile per prenderlo durante la sosta. La squadra non ha meccanismi collaudati nemmeno ora, ergo non c'è il rischio di smontare un giocattolo (come poteva succedere ad Ancelotti col Napoli).

Concludo dicendo che siamo tutti tifosi del Milan, questo non significa che dobbiamo metterci le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi. Ragionando come dovrebbe fare un dirigente il cambio Conte-Gattuso è la cosa migliore per il presente e il futuro del club.


----------



## impero rossonero (29 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se una sconfitta serve ad arrivare più velocemente a vittorie future sì, me lo auguro, si tratta di guardare a lungo termine. Gattuso ha cominciato la stagione come l'aveva finita, squadra sterile offensivamente e dedita al possesso palla tra portiere e difensori, che invita qualsiasi pirla di allenatore a pressarci un minimo per farci gol. Se credete che improvvisamente Gattuso diventi Sacchi è un problema vostro, a me sembra abbastanza chiaro che al momento sarebbe inadeguato persino in un Frosinone o una Spal qualsiasi e visto che abbiamo una rosa mediocre tenerselo fino a fine stagione significa certezza quasi matematica di fallire il quarto posto.
> Conte per il momento è libero, se è disposto a venire è giusto che Leonardo faccia tutto il possibile per prenderlo durante la sosta. La squadra non ha meccanismi collaudati nemmeno ora, ergo non c'è il rischio di smontare un giocattolo (come poteva succedere ad Ancelotti col Napoli).
> 
> Concludo dicendo che siamo tutti tifosi del Milan, questo non significa che dobbiamo metterci le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi. Ragionando come dovrebbe fare un dirigente il cambio Conte-Gattuso è la cosa migliore per il presente e il futuro del club.



proprio cosi'... leonardo non e' stupido... sa cosa deve fare prima che sia troppo tardi...


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se una sconfitta serve ad arrivare più velocemente a vittorie future sì, me lo auguro, si tratta di guardare a lungo termine. Gattuso ha cominciato la stagione come l'aveva finita, squadra sterile offensivamente e dedita al possesso palla tra portiere e difensori, che invita qualsiasi pirla di allenatore a pressarci un minimo per farci gol. Se credete che improvvisamente Gattuso diventi Sacchi è un problema vostro, a me sembra abbastanza chiaro che al momento sarebbe inadeguato persino in un Frosinone o una Spal qualsiasi e visto che abbiamo una rosa mediocre tenerselo fino a fine stagione significa certezza quasi matematica di fallire il quarto posto.
> Conte per il momento è libero, se è disposto a venire è giusto che Leonardo faccia tutto il possibile per prenderlo durante la sosta. La squadra non ha meccanismi collaudati nemmeno ora, ergo non c'è il rischio di smontare un giocattolo (come poteva succedere ad Ancelotti col Napoli).
> 
> Concludo dicendo che siamo tutti tifosi del Milan, questo non significa che dobbiamo metterci le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi. Ragionando come dovrebbe fare un dirigente il cambio Conte-Gattuso è la cosa migliore per il presente e il futuro del club.



Finalmente qualcuno che ha a cuore davvero il Milan. Condivido tutto.


----------



## EmmePi (29 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> proprio cosi'... leonardo non e' stupido... sa cosa deve fare prima che sia troppo tardi...



Io spero davvero in Leonardo e nella sua diciamo "non amicizia" con Rino, che faccia valere la sua posizione per cacciarlo e sostituirlo con Conte


----------



## Ronaldinho10 (29 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quindi tu tifavi sempre e comunque per le vittorie anche tutte le partite di Montella, Inzaghi, Brocchi e l'ultimo Allegri? Ci credo poco.
> 
> Io del Milan sono tifoso da 50 anni e quando la situazione con l'allenatore è insostenibile purtroppo spero che perda la partita da ultima spiaggia.
> 
> ...



Perfetto, condivido tutto!!


----------



## Salina (29 Agosto 2018)

Ronaldinho10 ha scritto:


> Perfetto, condivido tutto!!


Io non condivido nulla.


----------

